# Marijuana Nation on NAT Geo channel



## NorCalHal (Nov 28, 2008)

NICE.

National Geographic has made a documentery on MJ!!

To be shown on Nat Geo on December 2nd.

hXXp://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer/3821/Overview
Change XX to tt

I encourage all to watch!!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks, got my DVR set.


----------



## umbra (Nov 28, 2008)

mine too


----------



## 84VW (Nov 28, 2008)

watched the ad for that yesterday, thanks for the reminder


----------



## allmashedup (Nov 28, 2008)

*yeah thanks for that nor cal.  ill definatly be watching .*


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 28, 2008)

*thanks NorCalHal :aok: gotta love that dvr  *


----------



## IRISH (Nov 28, 2008)

thanks NCH. no dvr, but have a dvd recorder.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## poopsie (Nov 29, 2008)

Thank you SO much for posting this, NorCalHal.  I'm really excited to watch this.  :aok:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2008)

if you miss it just D/L it


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 29, 2008)

This should be a good one. Glad you all are ready! NatGeo rocks!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 29, 2008)

programed and waiting, thanks for info......


----------



## 84VW (Nov 29, 2008)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> if you miss it just D/L it



thats usually what i end up doing

i like torrents


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2008)

is there any thing you can't find a torrent for ???  lol


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

*December 2nd* on National Geographic Channel will be a documentary titled 'Marijuana Nation'. I wasn't entirely sure, but it looks like it will be a pro-marijuana documentary. It premieres *tomorrow night (Dec. 2)* at *10pm EST* on the NatGeo channel. I hope everyone here in the states will take the time to watch this program.

Thanks
:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Dec 1, 2008)

i thought it was the 2 of dec. ????


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry, you're right. For some reason I been thinking it's been Tuesday all day. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## ironman149 (Dec 1, 2008)

ill watch it if i get the channel


----------



## msge (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks mal_crane I was on here to say the same thing 
It did look pro mj


----------



## intellenoob (Dec 1, 2008)

wats sick is the shows gna be preceeded by an hour long program on meth and an hour long program on heroin. brilliant programming. hopefully itll get the intellectually disabled citizens of this country (the vast majority) thinking.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow thought this would get more views then this. It sounds like a great pro-mj documentary, hope everyone gets the chance to watch it.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 1, 2008)

Duh! That's why. Sorry for the double post didn't see that someone had already started a thread for MJ Nation. Sorry mods!

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 1, 2008)

Awesome !


----------



## Hick (Dec 2, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> Duh! That's why. Sorry for the double post didn't see that someone had already started a thread for MJ Nation. Sorry mods!
> 
> :fly: Mal C :fly:




:ignore:...:ignore:....:hitchair:.....:rant:....:hairpull:

:rofl:.... hee hee


----------



## andy52 (Dec 2, 2008)

i am looking forward to this show,thanks hal


----------



## 84VW (Dec 2, 2008)

bump it up for a reminder, it's today


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 2, 2008)

ive looked for it and it aint on nat geo channel, here in the uk!... i was really looking forward to watching that ! im sad now.


----------



## 84VW (Dec 2, 2008)

i just checked and its on here....it just comes up as Explorer but if you check the info on it its on MJ


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 2, 2008)

I will be planted firmly in front of the tv. 

As usual


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 2, 2008)

I dont have national Geographic, Any suggestions


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

My DVR is all set.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

mine too,....it's on in about 45 min.... pre roll a few


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

i actually have ppl coming over to watch this **** tonight,good looks on the reminder as more should be encouraged to recognize the severity of the problem.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

i saw another one on showtime earlier today that stated 75% of america is for the legalization of mmj if not full legalization.....HELLO!!!! in a true democracy, does'nt 75% of the people dictate law ????what going on here folks???? it seems our government is laughing in our faces and saying "ha! you stupid assholes,you think we're gonna listen to you ??".......there is something seriously wrong with that picture


----------



## LowRider (Dec 2, 2008)

what was the farmer doing with that stuff?  he had something that was black kinda of reminded me of liquid tape bottle or PVC cement bottle with the brush.  he was putting it on the plants like just blotting certain spots on the plant.

Now that the show is over i really wish she would of went into the myths and truths of marijuana.  she really didn't dictate any of either.  she just went with it.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah caught that as well,also like most of there shows they just argue the good and the bad...good being users and growers and bad being the government.some of the worthy information most ppl wont decipher is like the government controlling all studies(which is terrible of course) and that federal law overturns state law.and what i mean is the average person that needs to see that and take it for at least some more tolerance in our country wont.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 2, 2008)

looked like he was brush'in blackstrap straight onto the buds'??? .
it was an ok documentary. i too wish they would have hit more on the myths', and truths of mj. at least they went a little into the medical uses of it. at the end, they ask ,"if you were given seeds, what would you do with them?" well, duh. "Overgrow the World Baby", thats what i'd say to 'em...bb... ...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, I also invited people over to watch this...we smoked the whole way through the hour.  A point would come up that we though needed discussion, so we would discuss for several minutes and miss a big chunk of what was going on (I can pause things, but didn't think of it  ).  Fortunately, i also recorded it, so can watch it again.  I will (wisely) reserve judgement until then  .  My first (stoned) impression is good.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't watched it yet...waiting on everyone's reviews.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I also invited people over to watch this...we smoked the whole way through the hour.  A point would come up that we though needed discussion, so we would discuss for several minutes and miss a big chunk of what was going on (I can pause things, but didn't think of it  ).  Fortunately, i also recorded it, so can watch it again.  I will (wisely) reserve judgement until then  .  My first (stoned) impression is good.


hahahaha unfortunately eh,yeah thats how it goes getting smoked and hangin with ppl watching **** like that or watching the universe on history,start arguing about government in one and about quantum fluxuations the other haha....but on another note the show was good only it could have implied more as everyone seems to be stating so far.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 2, 2008)

i'm planning a trip to vancouver BC..asap.....i saw a pipe in that store that i must have


----------



## 84VW (Dec 3, 2008)

overall i thought it was good....as it is with any, there are more things i wish they got into but i still liked it...now i have to download it and burn for someone


** puffmonkey, i saw a few nice pipes in there i wouldn't mind having


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

I was kind of impressed by the documentary overall. I thought they gave out a lot of interesting information. I too wish they had gone into the myths of "reefer madness". I have this odd habit of sitting in front of the tv writing down interesting information that I hear or see. Just thought I'd share of a few tidbits from the show.

- In 2007, 800,000 were arrested on marijuana related charges. 90% were for simple possessions.

- The US gov't controls all official cannabis studies in the United States. Requests to study are obtained through the University of Mississippi. Scientists say the supply is usually of limited, questionable quality. Many scientists say their requests to study cannabis are denied.

- Scientists looking to study properties of cannabis often study in Israel where it is much more easily obtained.

While they were at the one Cali dispensary, I saw someone who I think are the type of people ruining it for the rest of us. I know someone here must have been thinking the same as me. This rough-looking older black man comes in to get his weekly prescription and the reporter stops him to ask what his prescription was for. Did anyone else catch his response?? He says "Well, I, Uh, I broke my finger, uh, a long time ago ... uh, a log fell on it, well, uh a railroad tie actually, yeah." Are you kidding me??? Talk about med card abuse.

- Cali dispensaries sold $24,000,000 worth of marijuana which produced $3,000,000 in sales taxes!

- 22 million plants were found in cali this year; a tenfold increase from 15 years earlier. 75% of all marijuana plants found in US came from California.

I agree guys, Emery's store was FILLED with awesome piepes and bongs. Did you guys see that smoking lounge?? Crazy!

Did any of you catch the Heroin Crisis or Meth documentary's? Very powerful shows. The meth one is an older documentary but I don't think I've ever seen that one on heroin.

Sorry if that was too much you guys.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 3, 2008)

It was ok I guess.  I didn't really learn anything new.  I liked looking at all the plants though lol.  I like how they made it seem like our national parks are becoming like the jungles of Colombia.  Next thing you know they will be dropping napalm on everything they _suspect_ is marijuana.

Wait, I learned one thing though.  Jews are pot friendly~!  Awesome..I have always had a lot of respect for them.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 3, 2008)

i dvrd it will watch tonight, saw a peice of it last night looked intresting


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

documentary was ok, they left a lot out imo, but then again, what was i expecting. 

Long live Marc Emery. I really need to smoke out with that guy.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

the heroin one has been around for maybe 1 or 2 years...it isn't to old i think...these shows are still pro america i believe,she just kinda follows a stoner around so they made it look,she has no real research of her own be4 going into the field to ask the true questions to make an even reasonable show...they probably edited his rambles(because apparently so the show shows me he is a rambler when lit)that were highly intelligent and had alot of useful information and discredited the myths ppl think exist with smoking.no doubt there were some things that made me smile and appealed to me as good,but for the most part nat geo is pretty bad channel anyways...ill stick with history.at least then i can watch a tv show without being so angry...the d.e.a. guy really pissed me off hahahahahaha
if you have watched any of these..maybe a cult one or such just look at it from a bad angle,most ppl think the cult ppl are out of there minds and full of **** waiting to commit suicide when there leaders predictions fail,look at how the nat geo make it seem,like the cult ppl are so bad,you can have your own opinion no doubt.i just think they try to instill it in minds and get entertainment out of it.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't really like that they showed it after a special on heroin, and a special on meth.  Marijuana had to have the late-night spot because it's soooooo dangerous that you can't risk showing it in primetime like you can heroin and meth   :rofl:  I thought the documentary was leaning on the negative side, even showing the medical patients in a kinda goofy light and saying MJ is "strong enough now" to cause scizophrenia???  Whatev :ignore:


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I don't really like that they showed it after a special on heroin, and a special on meth. Marijuana had to have the late-night spot because it's soooooo dangerous that you can't risk showing it in primetime like you can heroin and meth  :rofl: I thought the documentary was leaning on the negative side, even showing the medical patients in a kinda goofy light and saying MJ is "strong enough now" to cause scizophrenia??? Whatev :ignore:


 
It was on at 7 pm pst here...

About the guy at SR-71(that was the club they were at in Oakland, I was there Monday). He hurt his finger. Give that man a card! 

AGAIN I say, ANY REASON MMJ can help is a REASON to get a card. There is NO bad reasons. Who is ANYONE to deny a person legal protection when the Law here in Cali was written for that purpose. 
What is slowin' down the show is folks "idea" of what MMJ can help with.You don't have to be on your deathbed to get a Doctors rec.

Alot of folks REALLY don't understand what is going on with MMJ. It is a stepping stone folks. Don't you ALL want to be safe from LEO? I know 99% of the folks here would be TOTAL upstanding citizens if MJ was Legal. MJ is the only questionable thing most all of us do.

So please don't knock anyone for having thier card and being legal. If they re-wrote the law to only inlude Terminally Ill folks, we would all be back to step one in the struggle. WAKE up!


But, all in all, it was a good program. Personnaly, it was all old news, but it is cool to show the rest of the world what we are about here in Cali.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

(GMCORP)I don't really like that they showed it after a special on heroin, and a special on meth. Marijuana had to have the late-night spot because it's soooooo dangerous that you can't risk showing it in primetime like you can heroin and meth

Dude, Marijuana Nation was first, then Heroin Crisis and then the meth one. Then they repeated the entire block until early morning.

(NorCalHal) He hurt his finger. Give that man a card!

**! This man should not have a card for "Well, I, Uh, hurt my finger a long time ago, uh ... dropped a log on it or uh maybe it was a railroad tie." Are you kidding me?!?!?! This man should not be allowed a card. Not to mention the guy looked like a god darned crackhead. My mother has MS but cannot get mmj. She is constantly in serious pain. This guy hurt a finger twenty years ago!!! MMJ cards are the bain of the mmj world. Any certified doctor in cali will write a darned card for anyone. Why aren't you people advocating to legalize it or decriminalize it instead of deciding who should be allowed and who shouldn't be allowed to use this magnificent plant. I am not against that man's use of marijuana, I'm against the doctor who prescribed it to him. He should be answering to the same laws as the rest of us, not making up sorry excuses for himself to get a card.

(NorCalHal) So please don't knock anyone for having .thier. card and being legal. If they re-wrote the law to only .inlude. Terminally Ill folks, we would all be back to step one in the struggle. WAKE up!

No, people faking it to get cards when they are not needed is setting the system back, not the people who are on their deathbed. This plant should be DECRIMINALIZED! Get off your high horse! MMJ is just an obstacle thrown at us by the federal government because they don't want it legalized fully. Why should the people who prescribe MMJ cards be the ones to determine who it is legal for?! MARIJUANA should be available to anyone who needs it!

Sorry for rambling, I just woke up.
:fly: Mal C :fly:

Edit: Sorry if this sounded angry. I honestly believe MMJ laws are a hinderance to the decriminalization and legalization of marijuana. MMJ laws are just saying "Hey must be there is something wrong with marijuana because we're only allowed to give it to sick people." Marijuana should be widely obtainable and for anyone's use over the age of 18. And don't get me started on Age 18 either lol. I don't think people should drive, smoke, drink or join the army until age 18. I also don't feel that anyone should be told they can or can't use this plant. It's great if that guy in the docu just wants to smoke, but seriously, let him take his chances in obtaining it just like anyone else.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

Here, they played MJ for the first time at 10pm.  Perhaps different times around the country?


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> Here, they played MJ for the first time at 10pm.  Perhaps different times around the country?



In my state, it was Marijuana Nation at 10pm EST, Heroin Crisis at 11pm, Meth at 12am and then MJ at 1am, Heroin at 2am, and Meth at 3am. Maybe your local laws forced it into another block.


----------



## GMCORP (Dec 3, 2008)

Nope, it was the same here.  I mean, they showed heroin at 8, meth at 9, mj at 10, heroin again at 11, etc like you said.  I just thought it was funny that MJ was the last in the lineup...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 3, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> I just thought it was funny that MJ was the last in the lineup...


 
Saving the best for last perhaps?  :hubba:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

Mj is not legal because the gov cannot just make it legal in one day, it may take up to 30 years for decriminalization, and forget about legalization while we are alive, the gov will take its sweet time to become a hypocrite.

food for thought. Marijuana is considered medicine now in some states.

Vicodin, and many other prescription drugs can kill you.
Marijuana cannot, which is more deadly? why isnt vicodin a schedule 1 drug as well?

Our country is seriously flawed. But all you chumps just growing to make a buck are the problem, grow up and get a job, yeah, i mean you guys on this site that grow for money. YOU are the problem, not the government.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Saving the best for last perhaps? :hubba:


 
ninja edit: sorry!


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Mj is not legal because the gov cannot just make it legal in one day, it may take up to 30 years for decriminalization, and forget about legalization while we are alive, the gov will take its sweet time to become a hypocrite.
> 
> food for thought. Marijuana is considered medicine now in some states.
> 
> ...


how so? because i choose to cultivate a plant that other ppl would like to acquire?like a farmer producing corn,or a grower producing roses to sell.its all the same ppl produce things that other ppl want,no reason to lay the blame on ppl such as that.i do not grow for money but you cant lay the blame on them.it is the government,its the government making money off taxes in some areas,making money off the correction centers,and just making money in general.as of now they make more money off it being illegal than legal because they cant tax every user in the nation.if it became legal tomorrow everyone would just grow there own and the government would lose billions since you can just go to your homeboys house and pick up a 1/4 of dank for 10 bucks.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> how so? because i choose to cultivate a plant that other ppl would like to acquire?like a farmer producing corn,or a grower producing roses to sell.its all the same ppl produce things that other ppl want,no reason to lay the blame on ppl such as that.i do not grow for money but you cant lay the blame on them.it is the government,its the government making money off taxes in some areas,making money off the correction centers,and just making money in general.as of now they make more money off it being illegal than legal because they cant tax every user in the nation.if it became legal tomorrow everyone would just grow there own and the government would lose billions since you can just go to your homeboys house and pick up a 1/4 of dank for 10 bucks.



your signature makes so much sense after reading your post.

Forgive me for sounding condescending, but your "theory" is incorrect. The government stands to lose no money if pot is grown in-house, and if it was legal, there wouldnt be enough small grow ops to keep up. Supply and demand, ever heard of it? The government would in fact make more money by legalization. 

And yeah, i do blame the people that are overly ambitious, resort to violence, and do not pay taxes, they ARE hurting our economy.

By not contributing to the economy, and by growing strictly for profit, you are directly contributing to inflation, I wonder why the government gets so mad, get a life, get a job and grow for personals, when its legal then you can grow to sell, thats when the government will make their money.  Do i really need to continue?


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

nice way to not reply...thanks for supposedly coming down to my level to have a **** chat.but leave it to ppl to criticize there own in a time of ignorance.pathetic


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> nice way to not reply...thanks for supposedly coming down to my level to have a **** chat.but leave it to ppl to criticize there own in a time of ignorance.pathetic


 
im sorry if i came off rough, i wasnt going to reply, but honestly, this site is called Marijuana Passion, Not "Marijuana Profit" If people just wanna grow to make money, great, but they are hurting people like me who grow so i dont have to resort to drug dealers. 

Growing to sell in our economy is counterproductive w/o paying taxes and often brings about violence associated not with the plant but the lifestyle people lead that avoid making an honest living, want proof, ill give you an essay, its called economics.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

(JBonez) The government stands to lose no money if pot is grown in-house, and if it was legal, there wouldnt be enough small grow ops to keep up. Supply and demand, ever heard of it? The government would in fact make more money by legalization.

800,000 people were arrested last year on marijuana related charges. 90% were arrested for simple possession charges alone. 90% of 800,000 is 720,000 people. Say that each of these 720,000 were forced to pay only $100 fine per arrest. Thats 72 million dollars in fines. If marijuana were legalized they would still have to have laws against growing it and selling it to be able to tax it(for the most part). Otherwise they wouldn't make any money from taxing it because people would just grow and or find it on their own still. The government will lose money without penalties on growth and sale.

Wouldn't you still grow it? I know I wouldn't buy weed from a store. I don't even buy my vegetables and meats from a store.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

no doubt thats understandable with the whole counterproductive deal,but you cant go around blaming certain ppl for trying to make there lives easier in this corrupt playing field.also the original argument was not about the site or ppl on it.no need to jump off topic or criticize certain opinions because you disagree.and yes to what mal just said on making no money on things the government doesn't know about.also what inflation would i be contributing to? i find that hard to believe when growers would spring up left and right.in my neighborhood alone i am sure about 20 of the 100 ppl would be growing and then it would be a drive to sell it at the lowest cost since abundance creates lower prices.making it even more difficult for the government to tax.and you know how much the government likes its money.the only inflation i could possibly see is the fact that the government loses billions and taxes everything else just to recover from the huge profits gained off it being illegal.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> (JBonez) The government stands to lose no money if pot is grown in-house, and if it was legal, there wouldnt be enough small grow ops to keep up. Supply and demand, ever heard of it? The government would in fact make more money by legalization.
> 
> 800,000 people were arrested last year on marijuana related charges. 90% were arrested for simple possession charges alone. 90% of 800,000 is 720,000 people. Say that each of these 720,000 were forced to pay only $100 fine per arrest. Thats 72 million dollars in fines. If marijuana were legalized they would still have to have laws against growing it and selling it to be able to tax it(for the most part). Otherwise they wouldn't make any money from taxing it because people would just grow and or find it on their own still. The government will lose money without penalties on growth and sale.
> 
> ...


 
The resources the government utilizes alone negates your statement, in effect, all the money spent by the government to stop people from having, growing marijuana speaks for itself. The state level government wouldnt have to pay to keep these guys behind bars. And yes. People who grow, WOULD stop growing and pay taxes if it was that easy, not everyone, but enough.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> no doubt thats understandable with the whole counterproductive deal,but you cant go around blaming certain ppl for *trying to make there lives easier in this corrupt playing field.*also the original argument was not about the site or ppl on it.no need to jump off topic or criticize certain opinions because you disagree.


 
could you ellaborate? 

Free enterprise isnt what i would call growing illegally for profit lol.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 3, 2008)

as in you cant blame certain ppl for trying to make there lives easier on the battlefield called life(hahaha).there are bad growers and good ones,ppl that are good grow for money and ppl that are bad grow for money.i just wanna point out you cant blame that group of ppl because certain ones dont contribute.i would say a majority that did grow for money is small time ppl.guys that grow for personals and end up selling an ounce a month or something.it only takes one guys operation to produce tons.and the guy that makes tons is the one you are talking about being "counterproductive".but its a majority of the guy in the basement with 10 or 20 plants just trying to get high and get by.no reason to blame him.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> no doubt thats understandable with the whole counterproductive deal,but you cant go around blaming certain ppl for trying to make there lives easier in this corrupt playing field.also the original argument was not about the site or ppl on it.no need to jump off topic or criticize certain opinions because you disagree.and yes to what mal just said on making no money on things the government doesn't know about.also what inflation would i be contributing to? i find that hard to believe when growers would spring up left and right.in my neighborhood alone i am sure about 20 of the 100 ppl would be growing and then it would be a drive to sell it at the lowest cost since abundance creates lower prices.making it even more difficult for the government to tax.and you know how much the government likes its money.the only inflation i could possibly see is the fact that the government loses billions and taxes everything else just to recover from the huge profits gained off it being illegal.


 
Im still paying (alot!) for what i learned in school, and i am just wondering how a product like marijuana being legal wouldnt make the government money, copious amounts at that.

economics is my forte, so to speak lol and if you can touch it, you can buy it, if you can buy it you can tax it.

i dont dislike anyone for growing for profit, but in the grand scheme of our governments network, it does more harm than good.

I dont know man, i grow for my own reasons, but if you are able to walk, then you are able to work, i make all the money i need legally, and i contribute to the economy by spending money that i payed tax on, then i pay more tax when i buy stuff, it sucks, but i couldnt imagine another way that it could work.


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> The resources the government utilizes alone negates your statement, in effect, all the money spent by the government to stop people from having, growing marijuana speaks for itself. The state level government wouldnt have to pay to keep these guys behind bars. And yes. People who grow, WOULD stop growing and pay taxes if it was that easy, not everyone, but enough.



I see what you're saying. But I'd also like to say that I don't think they would make as much as you would think. Which is why I am all for decriminalizing. Legalization for taxing purposes would still impose penalties on both growers of all sizes and sellers, while decriminalization would support stiffer penalties on commercial growers and big-time dealers. Decriminalizing would also stop people from going to jail over simple possession which would indeed save billions of dollars per year.

I also don't think that the majority of people who grow would stop just because it was legal to buy taxed marijuana from the local quick stop.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 3, 2008)

mal_crane said:
			
		

> I see what you're saying. But I'd also like to say that I don't think they would make as much as you would think. Which is why I am all for decriminalizing. Legalization for taxing purposes would still impose penalties on both growers of all sizes and sellers, while decriminalization would support stiffer penalties on commercial growers and big-time dealers. Decriminalizing would also stop people from going to jail over simple possession which would indeed save billions of dollars per year.
> 
> I also don't think that the majority of people who grow would stop just because it was legal to buy taxed marijuana from the local quick stop.
> 
> :fly: Mal C :fly:


 
your right, its all relative.

know whats funny? you cant distill alcohol in your own home legally unless its under a certain limit, define legal....lol


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> your right, its all relative.
> 
> know whats funny? you cant distill alcohol in your own home legally unless its under a certain limit, define legal....lol



And I think the limit varies from state to state as well. I know they have a lot of limitations on home beer brewing as well. A buddy of mine bought a brewmaster kit online. He read online that he could increase the alcohol percentage of the beer to 15%. After he had been making his own beer for a couple months, he went to a local brewmaster competition at a local brewery and was disqualified for not being under the legal alcohol limit.


----------



## tcbud (Dec 3, 2008)

What is up with the "English Growers"???
What are they doing that they can grow to the point of (I think I heard) 40% THC??????  Besides growing inside.??


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm pissed that I missed it. Thanks for the reminder everyone, I just got it a day late....It says on the website it will be on again Sat Dec 6....I won't miss that one


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats 6 PM central time by the way


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 3, 2008)

Would you still grow if ...?


----------

